# Deemed crazy and want to join?



## infantrygf

I have been wanting to join the army ever since I was a little kid, now that I have moved out on my own I can.   But I am worried about the back ground check and the army doesn't exactly like anyone with problems.

I have not been arrested for anything but I know I'm in a few police reports. One for running away and one for not leaving school property right away after I was sent home. 

As for the other problems. When I was younger I was put on several different medications for ADHD.   My mother also took me to several phychiatrists, hoping that they would find the perfect drug for me.   As I know that there is nothing wrong with me apart form being disdyslexic, I screwed around with them. There for they labled me with all sorts of interesting things such as scischizophrenia and bipolar disorder. Obviously then I didn't think that doing that might come back to bite me in the but lol. 

All this happend around grade 7-8. I attempted to clean up my act in high school but because of my past they kicked me out as soon as I was sixteen, pending another phycological evaluation. I wasn't that bad, I only got into an argument in civics class about politics, with the teacher.   Before they asked "me to leave" they sent me to a special class for bad kids.

Because of so many black spots on my record I believe chances of passing the interview are slim to nun, I know I can explexplain this to the guy but when so many people have deemed me a lost cause, with phychotic tendencies I don't think anyone will believe me, I know my own parents don't.

Thank you for any input that anyone might have.

       Sarah


----------



## canadianblue

Ask Kinucks, I would think that you can still have a chance but then again I am only awaiting BMQ at the moment.


----------



## Kaplan

My brother was denied based on his psychiatric history. Perhaps ask a recruiter?


----------



## SeanPaul_031

My brother has ADHD as well, and he was accepted in to army. Mind you he doesnt take any medication though.

As for the background check, it doesnt sound like you have done anything serious. Heck, all adolescent boys in highschool have done stupid things and caused trouble its normal. You dont dont have a criminal record so I dont see why it should be a problem. As long as you have a positive, respectful manner in the interview then you should be fine. 

Then again Im not a recruiter so I dont know for sure. Im just speaking from my experiences during my recruiting process


----------



## infantrygf

Thanks, I'm hoping that because haven't done anyting serious I'll be fine. As for being a naughty boy when I was younger LOL I'm a girl.

I don't take any medication but because I have a history of psychological evaluations thats what worries me the most.

       Sarah


----------



## GrahamD

Evaluations are one thing, and seemingly not even within your control if it was your parents who sent you.  Diagnosis is another thing altogether.  I would only comment to the recruiter about things that you are diagnosed for, not things that other people have said they think you might have.  I had a crazy stepmom have me tested for diabetes because I used to like sugar when I was a kid (go figure).  She told me that she knew I had diabetes even after it was proved otherwise.  That doesn't mean I have it, you see what I'm saying.

If you tell them that you've been tested for certain things they are going to ask you for reports update reports, specialist visits with more forms and reports and it will get really ridiculous. 
You are only obligated to tell them what your actual medical history is to the best of your knowledge.  You must be honest about it, I'm just saying don't sit there and speculate in front of the MedTech about things you don't even know you have.
I made the mistake of saying "I think I was allergic to bee stings when I was a kid, but I'm pretty sure I'm not now"
It took me 6 months to clear that up with allergy specialists and doing all my recruiting file updates PT, medical, reinterview.

As for being in police reports, the military doesn't care about anything less than being convicted of a crime.  You don't have to mention it, you don't even have to mention things you have been charged for, only convictions.  We're Innocent until proven guilty in Canada.

The interview is like any other job interview, you should be totally honest about the questions you are asked, but you're not going to want to sabotage yourself by allowing your answers to lead to you talking about what a nutcase some people think you are.
Every answer in every job interview should be geared towards selling yourself, putting a good spin on a bad question.

example, Q. "What is your biggest weakness?"  A. "My biggest weakness is that I'm such a perfectionist, and I work so hard that I often run out of things to do and have to scramble to find more things to do to look busy"


----------



## the 48th regulator

I am missing something,

Who has deemed you "Crazy"

dileas

tess


----------



## strongchristian

Actually, most recruiters are saying that using the "I'm a perfectionist" line as a response to your biggest weakness is overused and cliche, and in most cases its probably BS too. The best is to be honest, but still to turn it into a positive, as you mentioned. Like, if you were applying for infantry you could say "Well, I'm not very good with technology so that's why I applied to infantry instead of engineering, because my skill set lies with infantry." It comes off as very candid and honest, and doesn't hurt your chances, because working with technology wasn't in the job description anyways.  You get the gist.


----------



## infantrygf

Thanks guys, I guess I relay have nothing to worry about then because out of all the people my mother took me to see non of them could say anything was wrong with me.

as for who deemed me crazy my parents did, when the schools found out I had been dragged form psychobabble to psychobabble they just expected me to be a nut case, so everything i did was blown out of perportion.

Thanks again everyone, I was relay beginning to worry about that.     
       

      -Sarah


----------



## tang72

Hey, i understand you really want to join the CF but with all those bad records, they would most likely think someone like that is not suitable for the Canadian forces. I dont want to burst your bubble or anything. But there is still a chance and just to let you know the CF recruiters and interviewers do a really good job and different recruiters will ask you the same question and maybe twice sometimes relating to the same thing.  
Good luck


----------



## Roy Harding

You'll never find out if you don't apply.

Get to a Recruiting Centre - let us know how you made out.


----------



## GrahamD

tang72 said:
			
		

> Hey, i understand you really want to join the CF but with all those bad records, they would most likely think someone like that is not suitable for the Canadian forces. I dont want to burst your bubble or anything. But there is still a chance and just to let you know the CF recruiters and interviewers do a really good job and different recruiters will ask you the same question and maybe twice sometimes relating to the same thing.
> Good luck


I didn't see anything about bad records, or any record at all for that matter.   She has appeared in a few police reports as far as we know and that's the extent of it.   Having your name appear on police reports is completely irrelevant to the recruiting process. Besides, some people have posted in this forum in the past that they have been recruited in spite of having a criminal record for relatively serious offences.   People do change as they mature, the military understands this and makes certain allowances for it.
Unless you somehow know for sure that she is an unsuitable candidate, I don't see how this would be a constructive comment.   I think this 





			
				Retired CC said:
			
		

> You'll never find out if you don't apply.
> 
> Get to a Recruiting Centre - let us know how you made out.


is the best advice given in this topic so far.

To give an educated opinion on the subject, you would need to be very familiar with recruiting policies and the intricacies of how the recruiting process weeds out people they are not interested in recruiting.   Otherwise you _are_ simply trying to burst her bubble, and have no real idea of what you are talking about and spewing out a misleading opinion.   Many things that the military would find unacceptable from its current personnel are merely a little check mark against a candidate, something to be considered.   Provided it's nothing extremely serious, or against recruiting policy. Most everyone has things in their past that are not their proudest moments, and people who don't are often lacking in wisdom, have superiority issues, and lack maturity as a result of living an overly sheltered life.

I would say that in my personal experience with the recruiting process, that what she has laid laid out for us as being the biggest obstacles to her application are fairly insignificant.   In my case things were quite a bit more serious, and took quite a lot of effort on my part to overcome , yet I'm leaving for BMQ in September.

My two cents would definitely reflect what Retired CC has said.   The only way to know for sure is to try, and I think that if it's something you really want to do, then you probably have a really good shot at succeeding.


----------



## Slim

tang72 said:
			
		

> Hey, i understand you really want to join the CF but with all those bad records, they would most likely think someone like that is not suitable for the Canadian forces. I dont want to burst your bubble or anything. But there is still a chance and just to let you know the CF recruiters and interviewers do a really good job and different recruiters will ask you the same question and maybe twice sometimes relating to the same thing.
> Good luck



Way out of your lane there bud...Reign it in!


----------



## Burrows

tang72 said:
			
		

> Hey, i understand you really want to join the CF but with all those bad records, they would most likely think someone like that is not suitable for the Canadian forces. I dont want to burst your bubble or anything. But there is still a chance and just to let you know the CF recruiters and interviewers do a really good job and different recruiters will ask you the same question and maybe twice sometimes relating to the same thing.
> Good luck



Big words for someone with no profile info filled out and a FMJ avatar, as well as a signature talking about killing people.  I hear the ninja snipers are recruiting.


----------



## tang72

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Big words for someone with no profile info filled out and a FMJ avatar, as well as a signature talking about killing people.   I hear the ninja snipers are recruiting.



Dont hate.


----------



## Sig_Des

tang72 said:
			
		

> Dont hate.



Don't make comments that may knock people down about something they're already concerned about. unless you're a recruiter who may happen to be considering this case, don't pass any judgments. It's not up to you.

As far as joining with medical conditions, I can say that I was diagnosed with ADD when I was younger (sometimes sounds like a copout, i know) and brought it up with my recruiter. I just had to have a doctor fill out a form from the recruiting center that said I didnt have a disability which would prevent me from operation heavy machinery, firearms, or explosives without the benefit of medication.

Talk to your recruiter, and best of luck


----------



## Roy Harding

tang72 said:
			
		

> Dont hate.



Tang72:

I started a PM to you.  It was a work of art, filled with invective and imaginative profanity.

Then I figured - this punk ain't worth the effort - so I didn't make the effort.

Can't see me changing my opinion any time soon.

Don't bother replying - you really AREN'T worth the effort.


----------



## Sig_Des

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Tang72:
> 
> I started a PM to you.   It was a work of art, filled with invective and imaginative profanity.
> 
> Then I figured - this punk ain't worth the effort - so I didn't make the effort.
> 
> Can't see me changing my opinion any time soon.
> 
> Don't bother replying - you really AREN'T worth the effort.



lol bravo


----------



## tang72

I think we have a little misunderstanding here. When i said "don't hate" I wasnt reffering to the person who started this thread. All i said was don't hate and I don't think I was trying to knock anyone down. Labelling me a punk and saying someone else is not worth there effort is a different story. Ok, let me guess. I am wrong again since i am no director, suscribers, or staff etc here...Go ahead throw me another 10 replies proving me wrong

Yes i am a peice of work playing by your rules.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/posting.html

http://gprime.net/video.php/reallifevsinternet


----------



## Slim

tang72 said:
			
		

> Yes i am a peice of work playing by your rules.



If you were playing by our rules we wouldn't be having this conversation.

You were percieved to be making an attack against someone who was asking for help. It that's not the case then next time choose your words more carefully.

If this happens again you go on warning. I trust that I do not have to explain why.

Slim
STAFF

*To Sarah*

Please don't let this individual turn you off either the CF or our site. We have some very good people here who try their utmost to assist anyone with legitimate requests for help or info. Everyone has a bad apple or two.

I apologize to you for his behavior and promise that, if it happen again, he will be dealt with severely.

Take care and hope to hear from you soon.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Cloud Cover

Slim, you forgot to add: "Please govern yourself accordingly."


----------



## infantrygf

Its relay OK, I didn't see any of the replies until now, I was out all weekend with my bf who had the weekend off form BIQ. I asked him my question but he wasn't relay sure, so I thought I'd ask some more experienced people or hope fully just find someone who knows a it more about the proses.

I know there are always some monkeys out there, I find this place allot of help, as a military gf and as someone hoping to start the recruiting proses sometime in September. Still have to work on those pushups lol.

Thanks again everyone you have been allot of help.


----------



## Springroll

I personally didn't see anything wrong with his reply to her.
What he said is true as far as the military not wanting any bad apples etc....

What I don't get is why he gets jumped on for what he wrote when I have read worse coming out of other members on here and they do not get a warning but he does??

I found him to be quite articulate considering his age, and look forward to reading many more posts from him.


----------



## Slim

Springroll said:
			
		

> I personally didn't see anything wrong with his reply to her.
> What he said is true as far as the military not wanting any bad apples etc....
> 
> What I don't get is why he gets jumped on for what he wrote when I have read worse coming out of other members on here and they do not get a warning but he does??



The reason he got jumped on is because he has 0 experience with the Cf and does not know what he is talking about.  Others here do and we (the mods) know who they are.


----------



## Armymedic

infantrygf said:
			
		

> As for the other problems. When I was younger I was put on several different medications for ADHD.   My mother also took me to several phychiatrists, hoping that they would find the perfect drug for me.   As I know that there is nothing wrong with me apart form being disdyslexic, I screwed around with them. There for they labled me with all sorts of interesting things such as scischizophrenia and bipolar disorder. Obviously then I didn't think that doing that might come back to bite me in the but lol.



You may need a current evaluation on your own dollar stating you have no current psychological problems, and have been treatment free for at least 2 yrs for the recruiter to even look at you. 
If you have been previously diagnosised with schiz and or Bipolar disorders, the CF won't touch you with a ten foot pole.


----------



## strongchristian

I didn't find tang's post that bad, I find it really amusing that somebody would get worked up enough to begin writing a PM full of profanity over that. It's pretty interesting actually how the hierarchy in the real army translates over to this site, I don't agree with it, but then its not my site.  8)


----------



## Roy Harding

strongchristian said:
			
		

> I didn't find tang's post that bad, I find it really amusing that somebody would get worked up enough to begin writing a PM full of profanity over that. It's pretty interesting actually how the hierarchy in the real army translates over to this site, I don't agree with it, but then its not my site.  8)



Check his profile, read his posts (the option is at the bottom of the profile page).

tang72's got a history around here.


----------



## beach_bum

strongchristian,

Are you qualified to determine what and whom the CF is looking for?  According to your profile (which says you are a civy) I would say no.  The same goes for Tang (who is also a civy).  Why don't you let the people in recruiting establish who is qualified.  No one outside the recruiting system can say yeah or nay.  That's the way it works.


----------



## infantrygf

As for the guy who said something wrong I know he has a history of naughtiness but weather or not he is, is not what this subject is about.  I don't care what he said, and wheather or not he gets a warning or whatever is up to the people in carge of this site.   

I have not been diagnosed with anything other then ADHD, the others just gave my mother wild speculations on what was wrong with me according to what she said I acted like, she's still convinced I'm bipolar or something. But I don't have to live with her anymore  ;D. 

Can get a referral form a family doctor or would I have to see a nother psychobabble?
Do they look at school records as apart of the back ground check?
Will they want to talk to my previous doctors and psychobabbles?

It doesn't relay matter, I'm sure there are tons of people wanting to sign up that have a better past then I do. I'm still gunna give it a shot this September, but if they won't even look at me because of my intresting history, I guess my mom was right I am a fuck up.  I should of figured that the army wouldn't want people that have been called psychotic by professionals.


----------



## patrick666

Don't be so hard on yourself. There is still opportunity. 

Go to your doctor, have him re-evalute you and bring the paperwork with you to your recruiter. There are many who've gotten in with a worse past... tell your mom to stick it. Don't let her hold you back if this is truly what you want to do. I don't believe they'll actually speak to the doctor but you will definitely need a report documenting your current status of health.. 

Yes, school records are part of the application. You need your high school transcripts and post-secondary as well (if applicable).. 

My advice for you..

Go to your doctor, get yourself checked out, and apply. The army is a great start to changing your life and I wish you the best of luck in the application process. 

Cheers


----------



## infantrygf

Thanks, now all I have to do is find a doctor lol, that shouldn't be to hard my bf has one that he likes.

I'm good at being hard on myself, and mom isn't going to find out till I pass basic that way if I don't get in she cant say I told you so, or they'll kick you out. I'm OK for highschool transcripts, and other records, cuz thats when I decided to grow up.

I still don't think I have a hope in hell, but I'm going to get all my crap togeather and try my best anyway. I'll tell you guys how it went, just maybe I'll comeback an infanteer.

      -Sarah


----------



## Roy Harding

infantrygf said:
			
		

> ...
> It doesn't relay matter, I'm sure there are tons of people wanting to sign up that have a better past then I do. I'm still gunna give it a shot this September, but if they won't even look at me because of my intresting history, I guess my mom was right I am a fuck up.   I should of figured that the army wouldn't want people that have been called psychotic by professionals.



You know, when I first joined up, some of my NCOs had joined as an alternative to a jail sentence.   I'm not kidding - it was "join the Army or 30 days", or something like that.   We're talking minor crimes here, of course.   Why do you suppose that was?   Back then, it would have been the '50s and '60s, people recognized that SOME young hell raisers required DISCIPLINE, not incarceration or the hand-holding we give them today.   Some of these guys were the best damned soldiers and leaders I've ever met.   They took to the disciplined lifestyle like ducks to water and thrived in it.

I realize that the situation is not directly comparable to your own - I offer it simply as an indication that the military is very good at assimilating and bringing out the best in a wide variety of people.

Take the good advice that's been offered here, get your possible medical condition clarified.   I don't know if you're "psychotic" if not, or if you simply sufferred a "psychotic episode" or two in your past - and frankly I don't care.   

Do me a favour - stop predicting that the military won't want you.   Any idea what a self-fulfilling prophecy is?

Just get down to a Recruiting Centre - LISTEN TO WHAT THEY TELL YOU, obtain and hand in any documentation they may need, and see what happens.   Don't rely on what a bunch of knobs (including me) say on some internet forum - find out for yourself.

You go, girl - let us know how you make out.


----------



## Springroll

Retired CC said:
			
		

> You know, when I first joined up, some of my NCOs had joined as an alternative to a jail sentence.



That was my dad. It was either join the navy or go to jail for 5 years...lol


----------



## paracowboy

okay, you've had plenty of hugs and encouragement, now you need a kick in the @ss. That's where I come in.   

The only way you're going to know for sure whether you have what it takes is to start on the path. Go to a recruiter. Now. Get off the computer, stop reading this, and go. If it's farther than you can travel, make a phone call. Send an e-mail. Make contact. Answer the nice recruiter's questions honestly. Ask your own of him/her. There's no need to walk in saying "Hi, my Mom thinks I'm a whacko, but I wanna join the Army." After all, you wouldn't start off a civvy job interview that way, would you?
 Now, GO!


When you get back, lemme know how it went.
Luck.


----------



## ArmyWife

Sarah, I wish you the best of luck! You never know unless you try. I wish nothing but the best for you. Hold your head up high hun. We have spoken many times and you are a very sweet girl. Take care and I will be on msn tonight if you wanna chat


----------



## strongchristian

Hi Sarah, I phoned my doctor just out of curiousity and came up with the following. Anything you say between your doctor and you is off limits for CF recruiters, unless you sign a release form allowing them to pull up records from your doctor or psychiatrist's office, etc. So if don't bring it up and haven't signed any release form then they cannot know about what happens behind those closed doors. Even if you were in counselling for two years, if you didn't sign a release form, it shouldn't be known by them.

However, your record of prescription-medecine taking is fully accessible by the CF, so the recruiters can derive form that information what they will.


----------



## Donut

strongchristian, this would be one of those cases of staying inside one's arcs of knowledge.

Sarah, this is not meant in any way to dissuade you from trying to join, but I've got to correct the misinformation you got from the above poster.

Firstly, fill out all the forms with complete and utter honesty. Not implying you wouldn't, and I won't go into the repercussions, administrative or medical, of lying on an enrollment medical, but they're not light.

One of the forms you will have to fill out is a medical questionnaire, which will ask a whole lot of questions about your medical history.  Just about every positive reply on that form will generate some investigations, either a simple question "when did you have your tonsils out? any problems?" or a deeper inquiry, "take this form to a specialist, have him or her conduct their own exams, including tests XY&Z, fill it out, and return it to the CFRC/D."

All of these outside referrals will be accompanied by a release form that will allow the physician to relase any findings to the CFRC/D medical team.  If all of these concerns aren't addressed, the candidate shouldn't/won't be cleared for CEMS (common enrollment medical standards) and won't be recruited.

It's not an easy process, but it's a necessary one.  You'll never succeed if you don't apply, so take a stab at it, while keeping other options open.  You might be pleasantly suprised.

DF

feeling a little like a broken record.


----------



## ArmyWife

I would suggest being totally honest and upfront with everything. That is the best way to go. Don't hide anything from them as it might hurt you in the long run.


----------



## strongchristian

I never said to give misinformation! Please don't infer something from nothing. I was strictly talking about freedom of information in these cases.


----------



## strongchristian

Furthermore, tell me what is wrong about what I said? I just relayed exactly what my doctor told me, who is familiar with this issue Mr. Paramedtec.


----------



## Sig_Des

strongchristian said:
			
		

> Furthermore, tell me what is wrong about what I said? I just relayed exactly what my doctor told me, who is familiar with this issue Mr. Paramedtec.



most Doctors are familiar with Doctor/patient confidentiality, it's true...but to join and serve in the military, there are certain freedoms that you must be willing to allow the military to bypass.

you have the right to refuse the military to view your criminal and medical records, but by refusing the military to view these said records, they cannot make a decision on your application, and therefore you will not be enrolled or commissioned in the forces.

also, from past experience in the military application process, most civillian doctors are NOT familliar with the military process of application, and how medical records are reviewed.

ParaMedTech has VERY accurately quoted and paraphrased documents that MUST be completed for the military application process, and his advice is quite valid
 ¨
(edit for SP)


----------



## Donut

Strongchristian:

The tone of your reply carried implications that the applicant could, through not disclosing her complete health history to the CFRC/D, gain entry to the CF despite potentially serious medical conditions.

This topic comes up time and again, with the same answer:   Contact CFRC and see what they have to say.   

Despite your informative phone call to your physician YOU DON'T KNOW the rules governing the medical requirements for enrollment of people into the CF, medical confidentiality, or, I would hazard, the complex mess that Canadian privacy law is in at the moment.   

See privacylawyer.ca for more info on medical confidentiality as it applies in different jurisdictions in Canada.   Having read it a couple of times, I'd be genuinely surprised if your GP understood them all, either.   I sure as heck don't, nor do most members of the CMA.

So what you did was post incorrect or incomplete information that is outside your scope of knowledge, which certainly doesn't help anybody.   Make sense?

DF

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Sig_Des, I try to help.


----------



## Jaxson

If No professional has deemed you crazy, then your not (in my opinion)  further more, if you know nothing is wrong, go to another doctor, have a meeting and have it proved with a diagnosis that you are fine (although another meeting with a doc could be harmfull so wait for another members opinion on this or just ignore it please.)  

the above is in my opinion, if I'm wrong about something I'm more then sure another member will point it out and correct me.

now i noticed everyone is skipping one thing, you said you have dyslexia i don't know if this would make a problem or not but i bring it up so its in the light for other members who know something on the subject.

just out of curiosity what exactly are you going for in the Canadian forces?


----------



## infantrygf

I am hoping to join the Toronto Scottish regiment out of fort York, they are an infantry devision. I've always liked the idea of getting run around in the muck and play with guns  >. 

I didn't worry to much about the dyslexia problem because by bf recently told me their is a corporal, Sargent or something there that is relay dyslexic.  I should do alright as long as they don't hassle me for spelling, ask me to read anything quickly or out loud.

All of this will be done as sometime after my bf gets back from course on the 18th, I have to get my school transcripts as well and I can't go to my old school with out him. So I figure that by Sept. I will have all my things sorted out.

      -Sarah


----------



## Slim

strongchristian said:
			
		

> Hi Sarah, I phoned my doctor just out of curiousity and came up with the following. Anything you say between your doctor and you is off limits for CF recruiters, unless you sign a release form allowing them to pull up records from your doctor or psychiatrist's office, etc. So if don't bring it up and haven't signed any release form then they cannot know about what happens behind those closed doors. Even if you were in counselling for two years, if you didn't sign a release form, it shouldn't be known by them.
> 
> However, your record of prescription-medecine taking is fully accessible by the CF, so the recruiters can derive form that information what they will.



StrongChristian

Stay in your lane. There are consequesnses for not doing so here. Look around and you'll notice otheres who have strayed in one form or another.

Slim
STAFF


----------

